# Tivo 2 without subscription?



## QMarshal (Jun 4, 2006)

Hello I am a new Tivo owner, found a 2003 Tivo 2 model at a garage sale and would like to know if there is a way to use it subscription free? Just a basic recorder would be fine even if I have to be there to do it, but if there are tricks or tips to make it work without the sub they would be cool also. Kind of a test drive to see if in the near future I would either get a new unit with a 3 year plan or not. I have the Tivo brand unit model # TCD24004A if this helps. Thanks.


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

There is no way to use a Series 2 TiVo without a subscription. In my opinion though, it's well worth the $12.95 per month.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

Uncle Briggs said:


> There is no way to use a Series 2 TiVo without a subscription. In my opinion though, it's well worth the $12.95 per month.


It completely is, but given the 1 year commitment when activating a unit, and the cost of a new box, I don't think activating a used box makes much sense.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

SullyND said:


> It completely is, but given the 1 year commitment when activating a unit, and the cost of a new box, I don't think activating a used box makes much sense.


Unless you like hacking, since the new boxes are not easily hackable.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The 240 unit the OP has is easily hackable. Likely it will last though.


----------

